# The Long Road Begins...



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome! Thank you for rescuing  Pictures are required LOL There are several threads in the rescue forum that I think you will find beneficial - one is my own with my own sweet anxious boy. This will be a journey for you and you'll learn so much along the way! Just be prepared to go slow and you'll be very rewarded.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8754-so-excited-just-got-approved-rescue.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/110049-would-you.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/264538-andys-dad-turns-page-rudy.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dereks-new-foster-brother-charlies-story.html

There's many more stories than just these, these are just the ones I've gone to the most for inspiration..


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for taking him in, and giving him a chance at having the life he so deserves. 
Suggest keeping his world 'small' and calm, and at home, take things slowly for at least a couple of weeks. Give yourself some time to get to 'know' him, and for him to 'know' you. Hand feed, part of his meals to start the 'get to know you' process. Stuff your pockets with treats, anytime he does something you want him to repeat, sit, down, eye contact, mark it with a 'yes' and give him a treat. You can begin to teach basic obedience skills, lure and reward, there is no 'getting it 'wrong', at this point, the goal is to build trust and confidence in you. If you should have company, set them up with some treats, ask them to sit down, to not to look at him, talk to him or reach out to pet him, if your new boy is willing allow him to choose whether to go to meet them or not. If he does approach them, ask them to slowly hold out their hand and offer him the treat. 
I have found using a front clip harness and flat collar, with the leash clipped to both the ring on the harness and the collar, minimizes the risk of escape, should the dog get frightened, when I started taking them on short walks after giving them a chance to 'settle in'.
If he is afraid of an object, or the stairs, try laying some treats on the floor leading up to and near the object, or steps, and allow him to approach, investigate and eat the treats at his own pace.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He will also learn a lot from watching how your older dog reacts and behaves. Good luck. I look forward to following his journey.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply! I am already seeing progress but I suspectt it will be a long road. Biggest hurdle right now is the steps. He is going down OK but does not want to climb. Settling in more @ home. Will update as progress allows. Again thanks for the direction as it will be a challenge but it's time for me to give back for all they have given me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Harleysmum said:


> He will also learn a lot from watching how your older dog reacts and behaves. Good luck. I look forward to following his journey.



That is so true. I've had to be more creative in training my rescue. I've had the most success when he sees my other golden doing something.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy, agree- we need pictures. 

I went through a similar situation with my girl who is a former breeder girl-(BYB or miller). She spent the first two years of her life in a cage/kennel, was not socialized, had been abused physically and verbally. Had never been out of her cage, touched the ground/grass, been in a car, house, etc. She was terrified of everything and everyone. 

Take things very slowly with your boy, he needs to settle in and get comfortable with his new surroundings, with Sam and with you and your family. He needs to learn to trust you which may take some time. Each dog is different, they respond on their own terms and time frame. It could be a long road for him, but yet he may surprise you once he feels comfortable and trusts you. Being young helps a lot and since you have Sam, that will be very helpful for you and him. He will learn from Sam. 

Charliethree has given you some very good advice

If you have questions or need help, we're here for you. 

You know that saying, "sometimes it takes a village......"


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very positive news to report this AM. We can now "do" steps! Went up and down twice to the yard w/o help. His comfort level with Nancy and me is definately soaring. There was an amazing change in just one day. He now is wagging his tail, albeit in a lowered position, and is less hesitant to come to us when calling him. He is beginning to recognize his name - Mac! So we're very thankful to y'all for the support and advice, will plod along taking things slowly, and report back, hopefully with pictures, soon. God is good! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, great to hear Mac is coming along. 
Once they feel safe or comfortable, it's almost as if a light has been switched on. 

Looking forward to your updates as he continues to make progress.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for taking this boy in! Seems like you are making good progress.

In January 2002, I rescued a 10 months old lab mix 'Thunder' from a kill shelter. He also had never been an inside dog and he cowered when I threw a toy for him. So, he had bad experiences as well, I am sure. He was also not too keen on strange adult males. 

He actually adjusted to our household fast, never had an accident in the house and became a real love bug. Being a teenager, of course, he gave us a run for the money will teenage antics, LOL. 

I was blessed with having this wonderful boy till he was two months shy of 13 years old. I love him and miss him every day!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

No advice here but just wanted to say I admire you for all you are doing and it looks like whatever you are doing is working! Welcome Mac and family.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the encouragement. I have had an application in with the local Golden rescue org. but it's been over a year and we felt Sam needed a buddy sooner than later. I feel very luck to be married to such an understanding spouse as she will be the "groomer in charge" of another Ridge Golden fuzzy child, LOL. We wanted to give back some how, some way, and still intend to volunteer with Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue as they go about doing such amazing work in up-state South Carolina! I have nothing but admiration for their volunteers and am often awed by their efforts. They have placed hundreds of dogs, many of them seniors, that w/o their assitance would have been put down. 
More as Mac gets settled in, and again thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this story. You and your wife are good people.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Would love to see your progress and challenge updates. You'll find a very supportive group here. Your thread can then help others when they rescue. 

Sounds like things are coming along. I never realized that dogs needed to be taught how to "do" steps until I brought my puppy home from the breeder. I was carrying him up and down the steps until he got too big! I spent one day working with him (lots of treats and pets and good boys)! When he did it on his own the first time, I was the proudest mama!

Keep up the good work. It sounds like this boy is really lucky to have landed with your family.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh I fully understand your situation, particularly the steps and shadows inside the house. Honestly, we expected things to take 2 or 3 weeks to be fine, but in reality, it does take longer than that, but it sounds like you're in this for the long run  Its tough but its oh so ridiculously rewarding. Jennretz was kind enough to share my Charlie's story back in her first post (thank you Jen). We went through exactly what you are describing. He was just under 2 yrs when we got him. I think with Mac being 11 mths you will hopefully see changes much quicker, especially with a 5 yr old veteran to show him the ropes. Wishing you all the support in the world, and yes please do keep us updated on his progress. Small changes are all you need to notice, to know that he is doing moving in the right direction.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's been a week now since Mac joined our family and he is beginning to settle in. Progress: He can get up and down the deck steps, is now eating normally, lays about in any attitude, lol, doesn't move away from us when approached, TV doesn't bother him anymore, and is very comfortable on the leash. The challenge this week is to get him to understand the house is not the place to do your business. Nancy says the floors have never been this clean! He is still not fully confident in the new environment but the change in only 7 days is remarkable. 
Our vet has given him a clean bill of health although he did detect a slight heart murmur on the right side. He said it should cause no issues at his age, almost 1 YOA (born October 14, 2014).
So we will check in from time to time to update and post pictures. We took one of Mac and Sam but I haven't quite got the attachment thing figured out yet so I will work on it and try to get it posted soon. Thanks again for all you support and encouragement. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, so happy to hear the progress Mac is making. 
Guess there will be a b'day celebration soon. 

If you need help with posting pics, let me know.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That sounds amazing. He is making huge progress. So lucky for him that you found him. His housetraining will come soon, I'm sure. He seems to have learned so much already!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear Mac is settling in so nicely. As far as the potty-training, I would just go back to the basics and start from scratch much like a puppy. Take him out on a regular schedule, praise, treats, etc. As you head out the door, stop in front of it, say something like "let's go potty" and then proceed out the door. It will come to him. Good luck!


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope this is the picture I took Monday night of Sam and Mac (upper left) worn out from a day of leisure, lol! If it shows up as totally unrelated subject forgive me. It's all a new game to me. :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, Sam and Mac are both beautiful.

You do know now that you've mastered uploading pictures, we'll be wanting more pics of your handsome boys, right?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So happy for you all - humans and dogs. You've gotten a lot of good advice and this forum has wonderful members who will be here to cheer you on and give lots of helpful advice. We all look forward to reading your posts and seeing photos.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Carolina Mom, it's a long way from mastered but I will try to get a couple more uploaded soon. Another milestone achieved yesterday/this morning (early, very early!) when Mac was allowed off the leash under close supervision and with Sam close at hand to conduct his business. Believe me when I say we feel blessed to have this Golden community close by.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bless you for taking Mac in. I'm glad you're making such swift progress, but understand you may reach a point where progress seems to stop and Mac still has "issues." When that comes, just hang in there and be consistent. It can sometimes take two or three _years_ before you suddenly realize one day that Mac doesn't have that problem anymore. I've done this with several dogs. My current one -- who was feral before we took him in -- took about three years of patient loving kindness to get him to the point where he wasn't afraid of us anymore.

I'll be checking in for updates and, yes, more photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DixieJim said:


> Carolina Mom, it's a long way from mastered but I will try to get a couple more uploaded soon. Another milestone achieved yesterday/this morning (early, very early!) when Mac was allowed off the leash under close supervision and with Sam close at hand to conduct his business. Believe me when I say we feel blessed to have this Golden community close by.



Ha ha, you're doing great!

Celebrate these milestones no matter how big or small. You may have days or times where you feel as if you're taking one step forward and two back, but with lots of patience, love, time and consistency, Mac will be the boy you know he can be.


Sometimes the journey is the best part of it all. The day will come when you will look back and remember how Mac was when he first joined your family and you will look at where he's at in the present, you will be amazed and so very proud of this boy.


----------



## lindastacy1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> He will also learn a lot from watching how your older dog reacts and behaves. Good luck. I look forward to following his journey.


Good wishes for your dog.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have fostered many rescues, 'failed' with two, and have learned over time to see their difficulties not as 'problems' but as opportunities to learn and grow with them. 

Looking forward to following your journey with Mac and Sam.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Wishing you all success with Mac & Sam.
I don't know about advise, but I can share what worked for me.
We rescued a lab from the pound in 2007. She was undernourished, had a recent litter, was found wandering. We had a male husky at the same time, & she followed his lead & was house broken in about 3-4 weeks. She was resource protective (not surprising), & would snarl & growl if we approached her while eating. I conditioned her to our presence by first sitting about 8 feet away from her bowl, while she ate, then I'd add a little food when she was done.
Gradually I moved closer until I could sit right beside her, & she was comfortable with my presence. 
I also took her to beginner obedience school, this helped greatly, with both my education & our bonding & trust. 
She became a loving,trusting girl. 

Mike D


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Know that I have a "saint" for a wife! While we were over by the truck discussing whether to purchase Mac or look further she said "that no matter what the outcome, he is going to be better off with us than here." Couldn't argue with that logic. If he eventually progresses enough to go into the field with me for ducks and dove, it'll be a bonus. Last night we had a first "sit," all night crate stay w/o a fuss, and a good tussle scramble with Sam this AM. Nancy was laughing earlier b/c Sam was barking @ her to let Mac out of the crate. She took too long getting her morning coffee, lol... Carolina Mom, it's absolutely about the journey, and for the last 37 years, I wouldn't have had it any other way.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Best of luck.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome news. just read this thread. So great of you to take Mac in. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mac's update for week 3 -
He has learned his new name, pretty well learned the yard boundaries, and does fairly well on recall. He is sticking pretty close to Sam and they have become "wrasslin'" buddies. Sam even lets Mac win sometimes, LOL. Mac has lost most of his fear of being cornered. He continues to gain confidence in his new surroundings. We are able to crate him @ night w/no objections but we do offer a small bribe to get him in. House breaking is still a challenge. He does not "go" in the house when we are home. We gave him access to the entire kitchen while we are working but he is still messing in the floor. We praise and reward when he goes outside in the AM first thing and again @ night before everyone goes to bed. Any ideas/suggestions are appreciated. In summary he is a vastly different dog than the terrified Golden we could not get out of the car on day one.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DixieJim said:


> Mac's update for week 3 -
> 
> He has learned his new name, pretty well learned the yard boundaries, and does fairly well on recall. He is sticking pretty close to Sam and they have become "wrasslin'" buddies. Sam even lets Mac win sometimes, LOL. Mac has lost most of his fear of being cornered. He continues to gain confidence in his new surroundings. We are able to crate him @ night w/no objections but we do offer a small bribe to get him in. House breaking is still a challenge. He does not "go" in the house when we are home. We gave him access to the entire kitchen while we are working but he is still messing in the floor. We praise and reward when he goes outside in the AM first thing and again @ night before everyone goes to bed. Any ideas/suggestions are appreciated. In summary he is a vastly different dog than the terrified Golden we could not get out of the car on day one.
> 
> View attachment 574754




That's really good progress! Any chance a neighbor could let him out while you're at work? Until I could trust my boys 100%, they were in a crate while unsupervised. I use daycare, but a dog walker could help too.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention yesterday, Mac turned one! Looking forward to celebrating his belated first birthday Saturday with a first trip to the pond.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad he is coming along, you have it easy with him being so young. My adopted girl spent 8 years of her life outside, took a long time for some things. She just turned 13 and the most well rounded dog anyone could ever hope to meet.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

This has been a great experience for us both. I am not a patient person by nature and it has forced me to be calm, deliberate, and forward thinking so we don't have any set backs with Mac. Nancy thinks it's hilarious that I have to take such plodding steps. No shortcuts here just a lot of patient love knowing we will both be rewarded like many of you that have been through this before. Basic commands are gradually being worked into house manners...:wavey:


----------

